# The Orange Sky



## Lyle Jones (Sep 21, 2018)

This is a VERY rough idea but im hoping to work on it with some one? 
I can draw so i would like it to be a graphic novel and we would both work on the novel bit of it, and the graphic bit would be me.... but if u can draw we could both work on that to :3
*
*
*The Orange Sky*​
The sky was orange, it was a chilly evening, the two furs where sat at the top of the hill, watching the clouds go by. 


*Story timeline:*


Intro the characters on the top of the hill.

One evening when the sky was orange, as it was every thirty sunrises or so, the two furs find something, [Blank] and it would change their lives forever.

They have to find out where this [Blank] came from. 

They find out that there is a correlation with the [Blank] and the orange sky.

They end up finding out where the [Blank] came from, they find out how to put it back but end up wanting to keep it.


*What the [Blank] could be:*


A young human. (human have never been see before or are suppose to be extinct) 

A powerful object

A powerful creature with hidden powers.


----------

